# Trying to get to single digits.



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Stats:
24
193 pounds
12% body fat
5'11"
goal is to get to around 8-9% body fat

What's up guys? I plan on doing a nice LEAN bulk (with some help ) at or around the beginning of next year. Anyway, I am sitting at 12% bodyfat right now and would love to get down to around 9, maybe even 8. My reasoning for this, even though I am not competing, is that the last time I bulked up I ended up around 20% bodyfat and I never want to get that high again. I would like to START my bulk around 8 or 9 percent.

I have maintained weight for months on 3500 calories a day. I have a really fast metabolism but I am most definitely not complaining because i love eating.

I plan on eating 3000 cals a day to start with and go from there. Here is what the diet looks like. Just looking for constructive criticism...........



Breakfast: 2 eggs/1 cup egg whites/half cup oats/banana

Snack: 1 scoop optimum nutrition whey

Lunch: 8 ounces chicken breast/2 slices whole wheat bread/2 tbsp. peanut        butter/carrots & broccoli

Pre Workout Meal (1.5 hours before workout):
8 ounces chicken breast/1.5 cups rice

Post Workout Shake: 2 scoops O.N. whey/dextrose/creatine

Dinner: 8 ounces chicken breast/1 cup oats/carrots & broccoli

Before Bed: 2 cups milk/1 scoop O.N. casein OR cottage cheese

3000 calories a day
300g protein
300g carbs
70g fat

Also, this is an example of a WORKOUT day. On non workout days I replace the dextrose in my post workout shake with 1 cup of oats and this still gets me to 3000 calories on my off days.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Breakfast: 2 eggs/1 cup egg whites/half cup oats/banana
> *I would replace banana with more oats*
> 
> Snack: 1 scoop optimum nutrition whey
> ...



Droping 3-4% bf is not that hard 


Best thing to do IMO is to do cycle carbs (like 250-50-150-250-0-100-150. I just made that up but you get the idea). Is the best way to lose fat IMO. Had great success with it.
Also be sure to take your carbs in the morning and post workout only. If is a high carb day than you can add some carbs in the pre workout meal also.
You can have unlimited veggies whenever you want, I would just replace carrots with something else cuz they have some starchy carbs.
Don't forget to consume teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil daily and 1-2 tbsp of flax oil a day.
Good multivitamin product is a must, and 6 caps of fish oil. 

Are you planing to use clenbuterol or some other thermogenic? It would help for sure.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah are you planning on using a thermo?


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies bro. I like the suggestion about more oats instead of a banana. Also, about whey being too fast of a source, what about a scoop of casein whey instead? Purchasing anything else is just not an option for atleast this week.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

In regards to a thermo, haven't decided


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also have a good multi and im taking fish oil as well.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Also, about whey being too fast of a source, what about a scoop of casein whey instead? Purchasing anything else is just not an option for atleast this week.


No need to hurry, get it when you have a chance. For now you can do like half a scoop of casein + half a scoop of whey.
Or just replace it with solid meal (some fish would be cool + veggies).


Did you used any thermo in the past?


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> No need to hurry, get it when you have a chance. For now you can do like half a scoop of casein + half a scoop of whey.
> Or just replace it with solid meal (some fish would be cool + veggies).
> 
> 
> Did you used any thermo in the past?


 
Only thing I have ever used as far as thermos go is OxyElite. No clen or anything


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Get rid of the milk and use water or liquid egg whites.  Keep it at 3000 or whatever you are losing 1lb. of fat per week and try to cycle carb's as already mentioned.  Everything else look's good and you should get to 8% in not to long.

IMO 7.5-10% is a good weight to be at all year long.  I have no idea why guy's cut, bulk, cut, bulk.  Unless you are competing it makes no sense.  It sounds like you already have been on a long bulk and have some muscle maturity.

My advice is get to 7.5% and keep it there.  If you want to add some LBM you can SLOWLY (key word) add cal's to get more muscle while never going over 10% bf.

See, guys want to progress to fast so they call it "bulking" while really all they are doing is getting fat.  Then it takes a LOOONG time to cut down and they lose muscle while they do it because they want to "CUT" fast too.  lol   see 3rd paragraph that is the smart way to do it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply bud. I'll be lifting 3 days a week due to a tough training schedule I am currently going through right now with my job. So, obviously on those 3 days I will eat more carbs which will be the diet I posted above. But on the off days would you suggest raising fats to get the total daily calories back to 3000 since I will be lowering carb intake on those days?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Only thing I have ever used as far as thermos go is OxyElite. No clen or anything



If I were you, I would consider trying clen. Is cheap and it works wonders.

2 weeks - 80 mcg clenbuterol (you can add 1-3 mg of ketotifen before bed to keep receptors fresh)
2 weeks - off

repeat


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

How long should one follow the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off usage of this?


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok i see that clen and keto are good to run anywhere from 6-8 weeks. If someone would like to help me with daily dosing for the two that would be great. I believe you are supposed to ramp up the clen dosage each day? I may be wrong on that...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Ok i see that clen and keto are good to run anywhere from 6-8 weeks. If someone would like to help me with daily dosing for the two that would be great. I believe you are supposed to ramp up the clen dosage each day? I may be wrong on that...



You can run it for long you need. I think that 2 times with perfect diet would be enough to accomplish your goal.

I answered your second question in your PM.

I hate keto diet lol 

Do carb cycling


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Thanks for the reply bud. I'll be lifting 3 days a week due to a tough training schedule I am currently going through right now with my job. So, obviously on those 3 days I will eat more carbs which will be the diet I posted above. But on the off days would you suggest raising fats to get the total daily calories back to 3000 since I will be lowering carb intake on those days?



no you don't have to add fat's.  It will not be that big of a deal if you fall below 3k for a  few day's a week.  IT will actually help you lose more fat.  If your protein is at 300 you will not lose any muscle.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the replies. I actually have clen on the way but I plan on holding out on using it now just so I can really push myself and see what I can do without it.
For those of you who remember my cycle and remember my pictures I was definitely TOO fucking fat....Its amazing how much better and actually BIGGER I look right now at a lower body fat.

I am still going to utilize the clen cycle that was suggested by my buddy wolf and I have a feeling that after that I will be fucking mean looking.

And then guess what? I am going to go insane on a killer lean bulk cycle. Cant fucking wait...But thanks again for the replies dudes.


----------



## Hench (Sep 19, 2011)

Clen and Intermittent Fasting: Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Ramp the clen up as high as you can tolerate, just don't go over 160mcg per day and you'll be sweet.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya, very doubtful I'll even get THAT high....Have you had success with clen?


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Stats:
> 24
> 193 pounds
> 12% body fat
> ...



Hey man, what does your lifting and cardio look like? I figure we should both be doing around the same thing... look at my stats
23, 195lbs, 12-13% bf, 6'

Pretty darn close, right??

Also, just a heads up, I started clen 2 weeks ago and it makes me tired as HELL. I started a thread about it and a couple of other guys said the same thing. But I really think it's helping so far, and I'm only taking about 80mcg/day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 23, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Hey man, what does your lifting and cardio look like? I figure we should both be doing around the same thing... look at my stats
> 23, 195lbs, 12-13% bf, 6'
> 
> Pretty darn close, right??
> ...


 
Yeah we are pretty much the same it looks like....I have heard about clen making people tired like that which is why I am holding off until I can get through this next week. (training for new job) Yeah keep me updated on your progress with that if you would, either on this thread or through PM because I am very interested.

In regards to my training and cardio, CURRENTLY i am getting in cardio through my training and I have reduced my lifiting to only 3 days a week to aid in recovery since my body is really being pushed right now. Once I get back to a normal lifting routine I will switch back to a 4 day split and probably do cardio Monday through Friday and switch it up between HIIT and sustained cardio like running or elliptical.


----------



## Hench (Sep 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Yeah I hear ya, very doubtful I'll even get THAT high....Have you had success with clen?



Yeah I havent gone that high yet either. Personally Ive had great results with Clen, much better than expected. Really helped me hang onto LBM when dieting hard, even though the data relating to its anti-catabolic properties is a bit sketchy. 

Look into the intermittent fasting though, that shit works wonders.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 3, 2011)

You having any luck so far?


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 3, 2011)

Just been maintaining my weight for now. Had some shit jump off with my job and havent been able to fully devote myself to bodybuilding. Still eating super clean and lifting, just havent taken the clen yet. As of right now I plan on starting next week, thanks for checkin in bro.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Just been maintaining my weight for now. Had some shit jump off with my job and havent been able to fully devote myself to bodybuilding. Still eating super clean and lifting, just havent taken the clen yet. As of right now I plan on starting next week, thanks for checkin in bro.



Don't forget to post your progress


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 4, 2011)

I will. I am hoping that the sides dont get to me too much. Shaking and looking like a dope fiend is not a good look for me.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 4, 2011)

I will say that these days when I am in the gym I look really lean and people have commented on how much better I look in general. When i see myself in the mirror I look big but not as big as I am used to. However, when I hit the locker room and take my shirt off it looks like the hulk got released. Getting nice veins coming in through the delts and upper chest...

I am hoping the clen takes it to the next level.  I have read that upping the protein a bit when taking clen is a good thing to do, what do you think? Also, in terms of strength, will it be a significant decrease?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I have read that upping the protein a bit when taking clen is a good thing to do, what do you think? Also, in terms of strength, will it be a significant decrease?



Why would be there a decrease in strength?

If you are on a high protein diet (1.5g /lb+) than you don't need to increase it. You just need to be smart with your carbohydrates.


----------



## GMO (Oct 4, 2011)

The easiest way to drop a few BF% is to eliminate carbs in the evening hours.  This alone will make a drastic difference in your physique.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 4, 2011)

GMO said:


> The easiest way to drop a few BF% is to eliminate carbs in the evening hours.  This alone will make a drastic difference in your physique.



This is arguable depending on how you use your carbs over the course of the day. Its a good guideline for those who aren't as good w/ their diets and tend to garbage down in front of the tv at night.

Carb cycling will go a long way towards putting carbs where you will use them and eliminate them from where you aren't using them. As well as putting your slow-digesting foods (e.g. protein + fats) at night instead of carbs before you go to bed.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Hey man, what does your lifting and cardio look like? I figure we should both be doing around the same thing... look at my stats
> 23, 195lbs, 12-13% bf, 6'
> 
> Pretty darn close, right??
> ...



Don't forget your l-Taurine & drink lots of water!


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 4, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Don't forget your l-Taurine & drink lots of water!



Will the taurine help with tiredness? Or is it just for the cramps? I didn't really have cramps the first 2 weeks, but I also didn't use that high of a dose.

P.s. ManInBlack, sorry for jacking your thread.


----------



## GMO (Oct 4, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> As well as putting your slow-digesting foods (e.g. protein + fats) at night instead of carbs before you go to bed.



This is what I was referring to...



Hubauer said:


> Will the taurine help with tiredness? Or is it  just for the cramps? I didn't really have cramps the first 2 weeks, but I  also didn't use that high of a dose.
> 
> P.s. ManInBlack, sorry for jacking your thread.



Taurine is for the cramping...it will not make you less tired.  If you tolerate clen well, there is no reason why you cannot take a little caffeine if you feel lethargic.  I would avoid Ephedrine and it's precursors at all costs, though.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep us updated with the progress, please THANKS


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys and gals. Whenever i start i will update on this thread. Thanks again


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so I took my first 20mcg of clen this morning. That is all I will be taking for the day. my hands are a bit shaky and I feel a little speedy. Definitely not sure if I will be able to handle a full two weeks seeing as only 20mcg has me feeling this way. We shall see.


----------



## devindra (Oct 8, 2011)

test prop +tren +mast

/thread


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 8, 2011)

Well all the shakiness/speediness has completely gone away. Getting ready to hit the gym hard.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright fellas. This clen is too fucking legit for me....Call me a pussy, but I cant seem to handle this shit anymore. I am lightheaded, shaky, feel like i hit a line of coke and generally just feel like shit.  I am going to try to stick it out but I just aint sure.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Alright fellas. This clen is too fucking legit for me....Call me a pussy, but I cant seem to handle this shit anymore. I am lightheaded, shaky, feel like i hit a line of coke and generally just feel like shit.  I am going to try to stick it out but I just aint sure.



Drop down mcg's.

How much are you taking atm?


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 11, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Drop down mcg's.
> 
> How much are you taking atm?


 
60mcg.....seriously thinking about stopping though. Had a pretty gnarly headache for two days now.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I could take that little amount and get results lol hell I've been up to 200mcg and not shaking? wtf? lol Either I'm resistant or the clen is bad now.

What brand of clen are you rocking maninblack?....if you don't mind me asking?

Oh yea and be careful with those headaches they can be high blood pressure...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> 60mcg.....seriously thinking about stopping though. Had a pretty gnarly headache for two days now.



Jeezus 

Just stop, is not worth the headache.


----------

